# Moose on a Glacier II Mount



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know of if I can put a Moose 60" plow on a Glacier II system?

Thanks!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

lagwagon;726499 said:


> Anyone know of if I can put a Moose 60" plow on a Glacier II system?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't know about Glacier but the moose will fit on an Eagle. Should be able to remake the mount to fit.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

moose mount and glacier2 are different. the size of the monting tube are different moose is 12" and glacier is 17" tube. i know this because i bougth a glacier plow tubes and wanted a mount for my rincon and had to make a mount. nice and quick mounting. have a nice day


----------

